# Steven Raichlen question, kind of.



## natdiamond (Nov 18, 2010)

I get directtv, the only show I see around for smoking are the Steven Raichlen shows. But it seems he does 99% of his smoking on the Webber. He has electric and offset smokers in the background for props, but rarely if ever does he cook with them. I have both an offset and electric. Is the webber  that much of the bomb diggity that I need to be investing in one?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 18, 2010)

Use what you got, I gotta GOSM gasser, and I love it, all though now that I'm really getting into smoking, I'm thinking about buying a 22.5" WSM, just cause it will hold more food, and it gets great reviews here and other places as well. As far as Steven is concerned, he uses a lot of Weber products, probably because they have a great product, but more likely than not, they're a sponser of the show.


----------



## coacher72 (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree use what you have. I have a 20" yoder sfb smoker and really like it. The WSM gets rave reviews and it may take a little less tending then some. So I guess its just a personal preference and how much tending  to the smoke you want to do. They all seem to put out a pretty good product.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 18, 2010)

northern greenhorn said:


> Use what you got, I gotta GOSM gasser, and I love it, all though now that I'm really getting into smoking, I'm thinking about buying a 22.5" WSM, just cause it will hold more food, and it gets great reviews here and other places as well. As far as Steven is concerned, he uses a lot of Weber products, probably because they have a great product, but more likely than not, they're a sponser of the show.


I agree, use what you've got. I have a GOSM big block, but I niow use the Weber 22.5 in. more more often. It's nice to have both, but you don't really need them. It's all good my friend.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 18, 2010)

I third that!! I have a really small charbroil. Someday maybe an upgrade but it's ok for now


----------



## chefrob (Nov 18, 2010)

i've seen him pull out that yoder or horizon in the back to do a brisket................


----------



## dforbes (Nov 18, 2010)

I also agree use what you got, but you can not go wrong owning a weber.


----------



## natdiamond (Nov 19, 2010)

I love both of my smokers. The electric is my favorite. Very little effort, awesome results. The offset gives me the bark I love , but it's like caring for a sick infant with a phlemmy cough, lot's of attention needed. My patio has a gas grill, electric smoker, offset smoker and a hibachi, I won't be giving up any of my smokers, nor am I in the financial position to get the webber yet, but Christmas IS just around the corner!!!


----------



## greechneb (Nov 19, 2010)

His show is sponsored by Weber, so I assume he probably uses Weber products as much as possible. He's probably like a lot of us too, and has his comfort zones when it comes to grills.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 19, 2010)

Use what you got. Now if you watch that "Primal Grill" much you will find out that he doesn't smoke much he just is the one who steps in front of the camera and says stupid s----


----------



## chefrob (Nov 19, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Use what you got. Now if you watch that "Primal Grill" much you will find out that he doesn't smoke much he just is the one who steps in front of the camera and says stupid s----


that's him.......


----------

